# Putnam Jars?



## WhiteLighting (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,
  Im not really a jar collector,I colect med/cure all's and afew sodas...

  But i dig dig a Lighting Jar with embossed top and it has Putnam 419 "i think thats the #",and a rod mark also....any price quotes on this jar?,

 pic if needed


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi White,
   Trademark Lightning jars vary widely in value.  What size is it?  What color is it?  An aqua quart will run $6-$8 according to Redbook - and prices go up from there.  Photo would be helpful.  Tammy


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 18, 2005)

OK --


  I will have to take a pic,i do know about the wide range of types,...

 I am going to say its either the cornflower blue or the aqua,.....ill look in a few,and when sun comes up ill take a pic!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi White,  I gotta say - your jar must be aqua 'cuz if it were cornflower there'd be no doubt in your mind.......  Tammy


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 19, 2005)

Tammy,
  The thing is that i really only collect /try to find old cures/quackery,and just getting into crocks and stoneware....and really I dont know zilch about jars......
  but heres a pic or 2 for everyone,to try to identify


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 19, 2005)

heres the base.....


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 19, 2005)

now the ,top....now what is cornflower blue>?.....

  the only bad thing about most bottle books is that they are all in B&W!,...
 But abit of background on this is ----- afew yrs back it was dug behind a old 1805 "im not sayin the jar was made in that year"  house/hotel thats still standing,but gotta watch out for the owners,they dont like anyone on thier land even though the dump is in the woods atleast 60ft in back of the farmhouse,....the dump also has 2 old 1930's fords with tree's growing threw them,......

  There have been lots of finds that i havent been dug from that spot,its really a walk and trek to get there!......


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 19, 2005)

That's aqua for sure, what surprises me is that the metal is intact and the jar doesn't seem to be stained at all.  It was a lucky jar to sit in a dump all that time and fare so well.  Here's a link to a great color guide for jars - it works for bottles too!  

 http://www.hoosierjar.com/colorguide.html


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 20, 2005)

ya your tellin me,it seems that around here the closer you are near the "Mohawk River" the worse the sickness!...
  But out in the fields they apper to have hardly no sickness and rust is min.....

  plus theres noway this one would fit into the tumbler.....

  Thanks for the info,also whats cornflower blue?....------nevermind seen the link ya posted----


----------

